# Good things to come and Good times right now-Pelagic Charters



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

End of summer is drawing near; don’t get me wrong, I am not going to brake out a L.L. Bean catalog and warm up next to the fireplace any time soon but it looks like fall will be making its way to south Louisiana in the next 30 days or so. I can just see it now…….fire going in a pit outside, football game on the big screen and 55 degrees outside. Ahhhh! Meanwhile, back at the ranch, its 100 plus degrees outside and if you are pumping warm blood you had better go find some ac before you turn into jerky. Back to the fishing, the tuna fishing has been solid for the most part with a slight taper in the last five days. There are a lot of fish around, not just on the floaters and shelf rigs but a lot of open water fish and given the amount of bait we have in our area, it’s no wonder. Once we do experience a cool down, these fish have a natural timer that will go off, triggering them to feed in order to fatten up for the coming colder months and not just tuna but a whole spectrum of pelagic and reef species will follow suit. Meanwhile, back at the ranch, the water surface temps have been hovering slightly in the upper 80’s thru the lower 90’s. In the times that we have had good current the fish have been putting on a show and really working over the bait making for some cool eye candy. Once the current slows, you have to find a new sandbox. We have a lot of little tuna’s right now and you just have to weed thru them to find the right one. The one’s we have been boxing have been the standard issue 60-100lb fish. Fat and mean. Even though, I heard of a 144lb fish that Capt. Hunter had the other day. Live baiting has been responsible for more tuna deaths in the past few weeks than the plague. 60lb -80lb floro has been doing the trick. I have been using an Eagle Claw circle that was recommended to me by a friend. So far I have been impressed. Most of the time we have been cutting the line rather try and pull it out of the bone. Solid placement and it doesn’t rust after two hours. I will get the number off it and pass it on. For you popper freaks, we have been picking them off once they come up on bait or just busting as a single. The moon is scheduled to be full this month on the 12th and I have a few sword trips lined out. Going to give it a go a couple nights next week. Hopefully, swordfish will be on the menu as well as a cool report. Everything down here right now is poised for coming months. Our inland fish are reaping the bounties of a high spring river, the waters rights outside the passes are just a pretty green and even the river has green spots in it. Pogies are thick outside the passes and the tarpon have been really doing their thing. The amount of fresh vegetation in our lower delta system right now is staggering. Our duck season this year should be incredible. With that being said, our eco-system offshore and inshore is thriving and the next coming weeks should really produce some cool stuff. The “big fish” season as well will be approaching and should be good. If you would like to come down and fish Venice, please give me a call. See Ya!

Captain William Wall
Pelagic Charters
[email protected]
1.225.454.5365
F/V ALL IN


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Great pic's.


----------



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey william, You did really great job, these people always rememner you for this

Nice catch



--------------------
charter boat..boat rentals..Sport fishing


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

